# Can snails get ich?



## Young Jeezy (Feb 25, 2006)

I just got a shipment of red ramshorn snails.I have a tank that is still recovering from ich.Can they get it?If I put them in my other tank there is a large mouth bass in the there.Will he eat them?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

No, invertebrates don't get ich. However, if you have used ich medication to treat the tank, it won't be safe to add the snails. Most medications contain copper which is toxic to inverts. I have no idea about a large mouth bass and its compatibility with snails.


----------



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

No.


----------



## Young Jeezy (Feb 25, 2006)

Ha^^^^
I was the one who told you that =)


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Obligatory joke since I'm so tired of snail holes on my plants:

Q: Can snails get ich?
A: One can only hope so!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

ruki said:


> Obligatory joke since I'm so tired of snail holes on my plants:
> 
> Q: Can snails get ich?
> A: One can only hope so!


Only the giant apple snails will eat healthy plants, and they won't stop at making holes. Your snails are *not* causing the holes in your plants, but they may be helping your water quality by cleaning up the dieing plant tissue.

I suspect you have a potassium deficiency causing pinholes in your plant's older leaves.


----------



## CThompson (Jul 23, 2007)

SnakeIce said:


> Only the giant apple snails will eat healthy plants, and they won't stop at making holes. Your snails are *not* causing the holes in your plants, but they may be helping your water quality by cleaning up the dieing plant tissue.
> 
> I suspect you have a potassium deficiency causing pinholes in your plant's older leaves.


I've seen Mystery snails eat plants. Heck, if hungry they get young fish at night when they are asleep A stationary plant is easy tucker

Craig


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

But snails could potentailly be carriers of ich. So they should be quarantined the same as other live stock.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

SnakeIce said:


> Only the giant apple snails will eat healthy plants, and they won't stop at making holes. Your snails are *not* causing the holes in your plants, but they may be helping your water quality by cleaning up the dieing plant tissue.
> 
> I suspect you have a potassium deficiency causing pinholes in your plant's older leaves.


I'm not so certain about that.

Leaves of all ages were attacked on plants that aren't all that fussy in regards to nutrients. Some of the leaves had not even unwrapped yet. The plant that bugs me the most is a Horemanii red sword.

In another tank, a large crypt was similarly being attacked. Now that the snails are killed off, there no spots, pinholes or visible blemishes on the crypt leaves.


----------

